# Best hp gain on 04 all stock gto under $1000?



## Will (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey,

I just bought a great 04 gto with 100% stock parts and I'm looking to up the horsepower a bit. I'm fairly new to engines, and I don't know very much. I've heard airflow and an on board computer is the best way to go, but what would you recommend as the best upgrades for under $1000? I'll be getting more money in about a year so these won't be the last upgrades I make, so I'd rather not have to upgrade the upgrades later on, if possible. What should I do?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Headers and a tune (it has a computer you don't need another one) are the best first HP mods and get you set up for the next upgrade (cam). Please don't run out and get a act-back exhaust system. It's probably the worst bang for the buck on a stockish car


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree with everything you said but headers and a tune will be really close to going above his $1000 limit, if not passing it. Even with Rustsetters, you need midpipes and have to have the things coated plus 350-500 for a tune (my shop charges 450).

I don't have anything against aftermarket cat-backs. I love my Borla, was the 4th thing I did after my K&N cai, Diablosport Predator, and JHP gauges. I lost 20 pounds off the porker, gained T-304 stainless, and a cool low rumble. But at 1000 bucks for 5-ish hp, you're right, not good $/hp investment.

Myself, I'd buy a quality set of headers and save up later for a tune. You've got plenty to choose from (Kooks, American Racing, Stainless Works, SLP) (listed in my order of preference). You can't go wrong with stainless steel and you'll gain 20hp out of the box with no tune and improved gas mileage. My car gained 2.5 mpg with just the headers and had Diablosport e-mail me their canned header tune which may have gained a little unnoticeable hp, but didn't really do anything for gas mileage. Maybe less black soot on the inside of the tailpipes.


----------



## scryfst (Sep 4, 2010)

Svede1212 hit the nail on the head. 

Log onto Marylandspeed. Order up a set of Pacesetters Lt's and mids, get a tune and pocket some change.


----------



## IcemanGTO (Mar 2, 2011)

Longtube headers,mid pipe,catback exhaust, and tune is a great bang for the buck.Horsepower gains will be very minimal just installing a catback only but,your GTO will sound good though.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"Sound good" has seemed to become loud and "look at me". GM actually spent a lot of time on the '04 exhaust note and recreated the original GTO sound. Many consider it one of the best ever and certainly better than the '05 & '06. Back when I was stockish I had a muffler shop tell me I could buy this one muffler and bolt on 40-60 HP. I ran from that place very quickly.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> "Sound good" has seemed to become loud and "look at me".


As proved by the exhaust "competition" we had at our cute little auto show yesterday. 

And, this is why you'll see 30 people suggest a Spintech or Corsa before you hear anyone mention a Bassani/Borla/Magnaflow.

As for the OP, I noticed a difference with my mods, which was about ~$2000 - thats HPTuners, a wideband, a laptop to run it, Svede's airbox, and the catback. The weight was free though.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> As proved by the exhaust "competition" we had at our cute little auto show yesterday.
> 
> And, this is why you'll see 30 people suggest a Spintech or Corsa before you hear anyone mention a *Bassani*/Borla/Magnaflow.
> 
> As for the OP, I noticed a difference with my mods, which was about ~$2000 - thats HPTuners, a wideband, a laptop to run it, Svede's airbox, and the catback. The weight was free though.


I <3 Bassani


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

The only problem with buying pacesetter is they do not make Catted Mids so in the end once you buy cats and have the Pacesetter mids modified your only saving a couple hundred bucks from getting good quality Longtubes. so to me its worth the extra money to just buy prefabricated and dont have to worry about it..IMO


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> The only problem with buying pacesetter is they do not make Catted Mids so in the end once you buy cats and have the Pacesetter mids modified your only saving a couple hundred bucks from getting good quality Longtubes. so to me its worth the extra money to just buy prefabricated and dont have to worry about it..IMO


You can weld your stock cats into the Pacesetter mids. High flows aren't going to make much of a difference until you make some high HP or going FI.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

obx exuast headers 350$ ebay 
good underdrive pully 350$ i think texas speed shop 
used ls6 intake 300 ebay 
cut out your cat. converters 0$
thats what id do that way you wouldnt need a tune youll grab about 40 hp
and start saving for a cam svade air intake some other small things.. if you wanna keep it simple for now. those are all things you can do by yourself..


----------

